# International Prescription Meds



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Not all meds here are reasonably priced or available. Does anyone here, outside of Manila, preferably Visayes or Mindanoa have a reliable reasonbly priced shipping source for offshore meds. Phil post sits on all things international postal for months before forwarding. That nasty last mile international mail agreement


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Is it even legal to ship prescription drugs and if they are not available here are they even legal here..


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

yes, just because they are not in the pharmacopia but are legal to prescribe.


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

pharm-24h.com works, India is the world's pharmacy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So it's possible to ship medications to the Philippines without any customs issues, are you able to do this?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You are allowed to bring into the country prescription medication sufficient for your own use for the length of your stay, as long as it's not restricted.


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Shadowman said:


> pharm-24h.com works, India is the world's pharmacy


Do you have experience with them while in the Philippines? Phil Post is a MAJOR ....... for international mail, and that appears to be the primary transport method of the offshore pharms.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary D

I lived there for over a year in Tagum City. There were 2 medications they didn't have there. They had another name for the 2 I would take. I got a year supply before I left the USA from the VA. I didn't need a prescription to get my medicine there. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary D
> 
> I lived there for over a year in Tagum City. There were 2 medications they didn't have there. They had another name for the 2 I would take. I got a year supply before I left the USA from the VA. I didn't need a prescription to get my medicine there.
> 
> art


I just brought 11 months of my prescription meds in. The important thing is you can be challenged so it's important to carry a copy of your script. I have also used my UK script to get meds over the counter in Mercury.


----------

